# White Gold - abandoned porcelain factory with everything left inside. [02/19]



## anthrx (Feb 19, 2019)

This is one for the history books, I am really unsure how long this factory will stay how it is. It's one of the best, if not the best spot, that I have ever visited. It looked like there had been some vandalism at first when we entered, but in the upper and other parts of the factory, everything looks so untouched, it's unbelievable. 

Full Album (80 pics): https://flic.kr/s/aHsmAYHLXQ
IG: @ofcdnb



DSC_4831.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4832.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4833.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4837.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4840.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4846.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4849.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4853.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4862.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4871.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4890.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4893.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4895.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4900.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4918.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4928.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4940.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4941.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4942.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_4946.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Feb 19, 2019)

That's pretty epic!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 19, 2019)

very nice well done!


----------



## smiler (Feb 20, 2019)

Good that, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## wolfism (Feb 20, 2019)

Very good work, cracking photos.


----------

